# Solved: Trouble setting up dialup in Ubuntu 10.04



## number9 (May 15, 2010)

I'm having trouble setting up dialup in Ubuntu 10.04.

As an Ubuntu noob, I read many threads about dialup, including those on this forum; made sure to get an external hw modem [USRobotics 5637 USB, advertised as controller-based and tested to work in Linux], to avoid the softmodem/winmodem problem.

Using the 10.04 LiveCD, I installed the four .deb packages that are in \pool\main\w\wvdial\ and in \pool\main\w\wvstreams\.

Now I'm stuck because I get errors when I try command line stuff, errors like "cannot open /dev/modem" and "can't find /dev/modem in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"

I'm confused; I've read so many threads with so much different info that I can't sort it out. Maybe I'm following info that applied to earlier versions of Ubuntu. Every error I try to fix leads to more errors. Can someone suggest a constrained, step-by-step procedure to ensure I've mounted the modem, added myself to whatever groups, and whatever else I need to do?

I know there's no wizard to make it simple, but is there a checklist or something to help me sort this out? I have the ISP info, DNS primary+secondary server numbers, phone numbers, etc. Is there a UI/graphical path, instead of command line? Had no idea this would be so difficult.

Thanks for help--


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi number9,

First things first, in Linux, it is not default to associate /dev/modem with a serial port, however, the easiest thing to do is to issue the following command from a Terminal window for command-line commands:
$ sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
then check it with the command:
$ ls -lt /dev/modem
and you should see something like:
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2007-12-12 12:27 /dev/modem -> /dev/ttyS0

And then, try following Setting up Dial-up connection in Ubuntu.

Also, read post #4 of the thread: Dial up internet with Linux which explains how to setup and use wvdial.

-- Tom


----------



## number9 (May 15, 2010)

lotuseclat79, much thanks for your guidance--I did what you suggested, got it working. You've lead me into the light!

Thanks for sharing your expertise.


----------

